# Natural Pro-Biotic yoghurt for pup, advice please



## snadge (Nov 9, 2011)

Someone on here said that a little bit of Natural Yoghurt for your pup/dog helps their digestion and may help with my pups flatulence, we have gotten some Asda Probiotic Natural Yoghurt and wondered if this is OK to give her and how much should we give her?

EDIT: we gave her some with banana slices before her tea and she has had runs at poo time (twice)

thanks


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Live yoghurt is great for digestive systems as it puts good flora into the gut, it can be even better when teamed with prebiotics such as a banana.

I often make my dogs smoothies with a banana and yoghurt which they love.

If you have a dog that is casein intolerant or lactose intolerant then you may wish to avoid dairy products altogether.

What I would do is determine why your puppy has flatulence in the first place, what are you feeding it?

It is normally the bacteria digesting graines/cereals in the lower gut which causes flatulence or being fed soya.

HTH

A small pot of yoghurt a day with a banana or half of one depending on breed and size will be ample.


----------



## snadge (Nov 9, 2011)

thanks *smokeybear*

oh ive had a few posts running about this problem, weve been trying diff flavours of wainwright (rice flavours, then potato flavours, then cereal free potato flavour) because she was really gassy in evenings (like 10-15 farts really stinky) - she _seemed _to do best on Wainwrights Turkey & Veg which is cereal free (costs more too) - so we bought a big 10Kg bag yesterday to try and keep her on one flavour for a while to see how she fairs - her gas did seem to be really bad on rice flavours.. she didnt like the salmon and was sick later after eating it and of all the flavours she was less gassy on Veg & Potato - soon as back on rice flavours the gas went back up (lamb & rice was worst and made her poo and gas smell really bad), it seemed worse when we fed dry (as we wet her food usually) - anyway, were keeping her on veg & potato for few weeks and see how she fairs and feeding dry only to prevent wolfing food down.

so , were thinking of cutting her food to TWICE per day down from THREE times and giving her this yoghurt at lunchtime or after tea perhaps?

the Probiotic Yoghurt we have is 1 huge tub to be used within 3 days (smallest they had) - so one serving same size as human would have? 100ml pot? we thought about adding banana, ive been giving her pieces in morning sometimes as I eat banana but she only gets about 1/4 banana and has not had any for about a week as she has had problems with vomit (on salmon & potato) and occasional loose stool during all this swapping & changing of WW flavours

thanks

EDIT: we gave her a portion of natural probiotic yoghurt with banana slices and she loved it.
EDIT 2: she got runs later on

watch this space


----------



## bergkamp11 (Jan 10, 2012)

Try delamere goat yogurt, which you can get in adsa. When our pups are weaning we use goat milk. If any of our adults or pups have any tummy probs we give goat yogurt it works every time. They love it.


----------



## snadge (Nov 9, 2011)

well since giving her the yoghurt she has the runs when she poo's and gas is as bad as ever - smells like poo rather than just a smelly pump

should i perservere?


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

I would take her to the vet to determine if she has an infection.


----------



## snadge (Nov 9, 2011)

smokeybear said:


> I would take her to the vet to determine if she has an infection.


she seems fine, plays, rests...very happy, when i said runs i meant at poo time and not constantly, she's had two poo's since I gave her some at around 3/4pm and both where runny, although the 2nd one she had two , first one was runny and then she moved to other side of garden and that one looked like it was starting to form a shape (if you get what I mean)

her poo's have been fine since before this.

do you think that if natural yoghurt with banana slices causes her poo to be runny she must have an infection?

thanks


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

I would not jump to the conclusion that the yoghurt and banana caused the runs in the short time period myself...........


----------



## snadge (Nov 9, 2011)

smokeybear said:


> I would not jump to the conclusion that the yoghurt and banana caused the runs in the short time period myself...........


mmm , well when we gave her the first one it was only 30 minutes later when she poo'd and it was loose and I thought the same thing, my partner said it may have gone straight through her

this is what we gave her with some banana slices... the 2nd time i give her a little bit before her tea as i thought that would be best time to give it

ASDA Groceries Online - From our store to your door

EDIT: ive counted 9 pumps in last 90 minutes, i listen to her stomach and its making lots of bubbling noises all the time


----------



## snadge (Nov 9, 2011)

well she has just had her third "runs" since tea-time, she usually only has 1 poo after tea so something isnt right..


----------



## snadge (Nov 9, 2011)

I think I may have given her too much yoghurt as im reading elsewhere on the web that it should be a tablespoon full, i think I gave her a lot more than that, probs about 5 or 6...with 1/3rd banana sliced...

see what she's like tomorrow tea time after a day of food, we have found a cup that fits nicely upside down in her bowl which should help with wolfing which means I can wet the food (which is supposed to help with flatulance too..but whether or not i dunno, i have noticed it to be worse when serving food dry)


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

When Honey had really bad tummy upsets my vet suggested I give her prebiotic yogurt instead of keep buying his medicine (he's a wonderful vet ). Anyway we gave her 1 tablespoon night and morning and she weighed 32 kgs. It really worked well and stopped the runs. I still give her this much a couple of times a week. I'd get it checked out if shes not better tomorrow but it may be the banana. I would think this needs to be introduced very slowly. 

Hope she's better tomorrow.


----------



## snadge (Nov 9, 2011)

yeah, I think ive given her way too much... I think this has augmented her gas tonight aswell which has been at its worst, heard every one of them (about 15-20)...one of them was so loud she ran out of her cage with embarrassment hehe - she doesnt like it as she knows it smells and that we are noticing it, I think she may associate it with something she shouldnt be doing, so when she does it i comfort her..e.g. if she lying with us on sofa and it happens she goes to run off but i stop her and comfort her and she is fine and lies back down.

I think after a few meals tomorrow her poo should be alright by evening, if not then i will take her to vets... she is fine, very happy and very playfull


----------



## snadge (Nov 9, 2011)

happy to report poo's where fine first thing this morning, she had her breakfast and straight out for poo and it was spot on... so i think it was a case of "too much yoghurt and banana" - i will give her a spoonfull every few days from now on and see what happens - she was extra lively this morning, she always playfull when getting up but seemed to have a bit more pizazz today...

*IMPROVEMENTS:*
I have served her food wet (as its supposed to help) but put a mug upside down in her bowl and put the food down the sides around the bowl, this has slowed down her food wolfing quite a bit and we dont have hiccups afterwards which is a sure sign, also im feeding her less, we were giving her 130-140g x 3 times per day but iam trying her on 100g 3 times per day, it could be she is being slightly overfed too, she doesnt appear bloated but when she sat down you could see she had just eaten, her poo's quite big too - so im gunna try her on 70% of her food for few days and see what happens..

hopefully with the new bowl, less food, occasional yoghurt and sticking to one flavour she will get less gass

will keep you posted and thanks for the replies


----------



## snadge (Nov 9, 2011)

happy to report that tonight has been a massive improvement, now almost midnight and only 1 fart all night!!!!! 1 fart!!! cant believe it...

watch she will fart her ass off now


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm ever so pleased to hear theres been a big improvement. Excellent news.


----------



## snadge (Nov 9, 2011)

well... no farts last night ... but tonight she has had a couple

also, her poo seems to start of OK in the morning but then get loose later on.. I'm getn a bit down with it all now...  especially as now she has occasional clicks coming from back leg(s) (for which I started another thread about)

I take her out every tea time and we meet up with 2-5 other dog owners on field and walk around field - it was today her poo's were fine then while out with them her poo was just all runny really bad?? tonight it was still runny but not as bad...think im gunna keep her away from other dogs for a bit


----------

